# Paulo Dybala vs Domenico Berardi



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

Entrambi di proprietà della Juventus, entrambi ottimi prospetti per il futuro. L'uno un possibile 10 adattato sulla fascia, l'altro una seconda punta. Brevilinei, caratteristiche tecniche simili. Chi preferite e chi ritenete più forte? Personalmente prendo l'italiano. Domenico mi sembra più completo e devastante in certi frangenti, con più margini di miglioramento. 30 gol in due anni son lì a dimostrarlo. Non vedo perché Dybala dovrebbe avere una valutazione di 40M ed essergli superiore. In Dybala troviamo un tocco che ha una certa eleganza, una precisa cura del pallone, buona rapidità, dribbling, un possesso palla molto decisivo. In Berardi invece c'è una propensione offensiva totale, una rapidità maggiore, un tiro più sicuro e capacità di saltare l'uomo anche nello stretto. Va detto che l'ex-Palermo è talvolta indolente anche senza palla mentre il difetto dell'italiano, al di là del caratteraccio, risiede in un egoismo che a volte lo frena e lo fa uscire dal binario tattico della squadra. Un po' troppo sregolato.

Per me Dybala non sarà mai un fenomeno. Paradossalmente ritengo che Berardi possa venir su meglio. Invece che spendere 40M sull'ex-Palermo avrei riportato a casa Domenico. Questo calciatore mi ricorda molto Cassano. Mezzi tecnici importanti e una personalità instabile. Speriamo non si perda. 

@juventino @Mou @Marchisio89


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Settembre 2015)

Premesso che ritengo folle la cifra spesa per l'argentino (anche se bisogna dire che Berardi non pare intenzionato a tornare in bianconero).

Dybala penso abbia bisogno di meno spazi, ha una tecnica migliore, piú visione di gioco e l'ultimo passaggio. Penso siano caratteristiche piú adatte ad una big. Berardi peró sarebbe piú utile tatticamente e vede anche meglio la porta.
Anche caratterialmente vedo meglio Dybala.

Personalmente preferisco l'Argentino ma penso porebbero tranquillamente giocare insieme, l'importante é che Berardi metta la testa apposto.


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

Io invece non vedo tutta questa differenza. In una partita penso sia più facile che Berardi azzecchi lo slalom tra due avversari e la decida piuttosto che Dybala crei l'azione che conduce al gol.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Settembre 2015)

giocatori che hanno ruoli diversi. Paragone difficile. Ad oggi scelgo comunque l'argentino. In prospettiva può diventare un campione, mentre berardi per me no.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Mi dispiace caro Renegade ma non mi trovi d'accordo. Io la vedo proprio nella maniera opposta. Secondo me Berardi diventerà un buon calciatore, ma il vero fenomeno è Dybala. Lo scorso anno l'ho visto giocare un po' di volte e posso dire che l'Argentino ha quel tocco di palla, quel controllo e quelle giocate da vero fuoriclasse. Il calciatore è ancora giovane, ma in lui ci vedo una futura stella. Berardi tecnicamente è 50 volte più scarso di Paulo. Il Dribbling di Dybala secondo me è migliore rispetto a quello di Domenico. Sono due bei prospetti, questo è sicuro, ma l'eleganza, le movenze, il tocco di palla, il tiro etc. Di Dybala mi fanno pensare che l'Argentino sia decisamente più forte. E' anche partito molto bene alla Juve, quindi pare che stia prendendo nella maniera giusta il salto in una big. Vedremo, quest'anno sarà il vero banco di prova. Sull'Italiano penso che il suo caratteraccio sarà la sua vera rovina. Mi piace come calciatore, ma non mi fa impazzire. Ha un buonissimo sinsitro, quando vuole ha anche una visione di gioco veramente ottima, ma non lo so, non mi convince. In una big ce lo vedo male perchè le big sono abituate a giocare contro squadre che si chiudono e io sinceramente tutta questa sua abilità nello stretto non ce la vedo a differenza di Dybala che è un mago negli spazi stretti.


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

Mah, diciamo che mi ricorda un po' il paragone Di Maria-James Rodriguez. Dalla parte di James mezzi tecnici, classe, creatività ma molto meno decisivo del collega, con Di Maria risultato quasi sempre più devastante ma totalmente dipendente alla sua condizione fisica.

In Dybala vedo anche un limite di personalità in campo. Come ben saprete io sono per i trequartisti e le seconde punte, non amo particolarmente gli esterni offensivi. Però in quest'occasione l'argentino non mi impressiona. L'italiano sì. Al di là della folle valutazione eh.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (3 Settembre 2015)

X me sono entrambi dei futuri campioni. Su Dybala non ho dubbi,su Mimmo le mie riserve sono legate al fattore testa,visto che a quanto pare è lui che ha rifiutato di venire alla Juve quest'anno quando ad oggi sarebbe stato semi titolare.

l avessimo ripreso x me saremmo stati a posto così, senza il bisogno di farci il sangue amaro su Gotze Draxlwr


----------



## Juve nel cuore (3 Settembre 2015)

tra l'altro se c'è un giocatore molto simile a Draxler(x cui io impazzisco e che avrei visto benissimo alla Juve) è proprio berardi


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mah, diciamo che mi ricorda un po' il paragone Di Maria-James Rodriguez. Dalla parte di James mezzi tecnici, classe, creatività ma molto meno decisivo del collega, con Di Maria risultato quasi sempre più devastante ma totalmente dipendente alla sua condizione fisica.
> 
> In Dybala vedo anche un limite di personalità in campo. Come ben saprete io sono per i trequartisti e le seconde punte, non amo particolarmente gli esterni offensivi. Però in quest'occasione l'argentino non mi impressiona. L'italiano sì. Al di là della folle valutazione eh.



Si ma Di Maria oltre ad essere un mostro fisicamente è anche molto molto forte tecnicamente. Non si sta parlando di un pippone tecnicamente parlando. Dybala è forte tecnicamente ed è anche devastante e a livello fisico. E' piccolino, ma corre tanto e sa usare benissimo il fisico. Sinceramente non credo che abbia limiti di personalità il buon Dybala. Si è preso il Palermo sulle spalle senza problemi e alla Juve è partito veramente bene. Il problema di Berardi secondo me è che non è cosi mostruoso a livello fisico e non è niente di che a livello tecnico. La differenza tecnica che c'è tra Dybala e Domenico è abissale. Per giocare in una big bisogna essere forti tecnicamente, soprattutto se si è delle punte come Paulo, spazi sempre stretti, pressing asfissiante e via dicendo. Berardi forse ora ha uno scatto migliore e un tiro migliore e in alcuni casi una visione di gioco migliore. Per il resto io preferisco l'Argentino.



Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> tra l'altro se c'è un giocatore molto simile a Draxler(x cui io impazzisco e che avrei visto benissimo alla Juve) è proprio berardi



Insomma. La tecnica che ha Draxler, Berardi se la sogna con il binocolo. Julian è 1800 spanne sopra l'Italiano ora come ora, ma anche in prospettiva. Almeno secondo me.


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Settembre 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> tra l'altro se c'è un giocatore molto simile a Draxler(x cui io impazzisco e che avrei visto benissimo alla Juve) è proprio berardi


Sono simili, ma Draxler ha una tecnica superiore sia a Berardi ( che spero che venga presto convocato per la nazionale maggiore) , che a Dybala, ( grandissimo giocatore pure lui) , mia opinione


----------



## Juve nel cuore (3 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Insomma. La tecnica che ha Draxler, Berardi se la sogna con il binocolo. Julian è 1800 spanne sopra l'Italiano ora come ora, ma anche in prospettiva. Almeno secondo me.



Si Draxler è sicuramente più tecnico e forse un pelo più veloce palla al piede. Ma Berardi è terribilmente concreto,cosa che per uno di quel ruolo è difficile vedere. Fa sempre la scelta giusta. E davanti al portiere non perdona.

Cmq il mio sogno sarebbe stato vederli entrambi.un 4-2-3-1 Con Berardi Dybala Draxler dietro Morata sarebbe stato osgarmico


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si ma Di Maria oltre ad essere un mostro fisicamente è anche molto molto forte tecnicamente. Non si sta parlando di un pippone tecnicamente parlando. Dybala è forte tecnicamente ed è anche devastante e a livello fisico. E' piccolino, ma corre tanto e sa usare benissimo il fisico. Sinceramente non credo che abbia limiti di personalità il buon Dybala. Si è preso il Palermo sulle spalle senza problemi e alla Juve è partito veramente bene. Il problema di Berardi secondo me è che non è cosi mostruoso a livello fisico e non è niente di che a livello tecnico. La differenza tecnica che c'è tra Dybala e Domenico è abissale. Per giocare in una big bisogna essere forti tecnicamente, soprattutto se si è delle punte come Paulo, spazi sempre stretti, pressing asfissiante e via dicendo. Berardi forse ora ha uno scatto migliore e un tiro migliore e in alcuni casi una visione di gioco migliore. Per il resto io preferisco l'Argentino.
> 
> 
> 
> Insomma. La tecnica che ha Draxler, Berardi se la sogna con il binocolo. Julian è 1800 spanne sopra l'Italiano ora come ora, ma anche in prospettiva. Almeno secondo me.



quoto, berardi è un piccolo cassano.


----------



## danjr (4 Settembre 2015)

Berardi ha un anno in meno e in serie A ha segnato almeno 15 gol in più di Dybala


----------



## Mou (4 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Entrambi di proprietà della Juventus, entrambi ottimi prospetti per il futuro. L'uno un possibile 10 adattato sulla fascia, l'altro una seconda punta. Brevilinei, caratteristiche tecniche simili. Chi preferite e chi ritenete più forte? Personalmente prendo l'italiano. Domenico mi sembra più completo e devastante in certi frangenti, con più margini di miglioramento. 30 gol in due anni son lì a dimostrarlo. Non vedo perché Dybala dovrebbe avere una valutazione di 40M ed essergli superiore. In Dybala troviamo un tocco che ha una certa eleganza, una precisa cura del pallone, buona rapidità, dribbling, un possesso palla molto decisivo. In Berardi invece c'è una propensione offensiva totale, una rapidità maggiore, un tiro più sicuro e capacità di saltare l'uomo anche nello stretto. Va detto che l'ex-Palermo è talvolta indolente anche senza palla mentre il difetto dell'italiano, al di là del caratteraccio, risiede in un egoismo che a volte lo frena e lo fa uscire dal binario tattico della squadra. Un po' troppo sregolato.
> 
> Per me Dybala non sarà mai un fenomeno. Paradossalmente ritengo che Berardi possa venir su meglio. Invece che spendere 40M sull'ex-Palermo avrei riportato a casa Domenico. Questo calciatore mi ricorda molto Cassano. Mezzi tecnici importanti e una personalità instabile. Speriamo non si perda.
> 
> @juventino @Mou @Marchisio89



Io fra i due, a parità di prezzo, mi prendo Dybala. Perché è solo il prezzo che, ad oggi, mi lascia perplesso, soprattutto inserito in questo calciomercato dove quei 40 milioni potevano andare verso Madrid o Parigi anziché verso Palermo.
Berardi ha una buona tecnica e vede la porta, ma è discontinuo ed è una testa calda; inoltre non individuo in lui quel tocco di palla e quei colpi che invece Dybala sembra possedere.
Dybala in prospettiva è un fuoriclasse, Berardi un bel giocatore che però deve autodisciplinarsi, è più immaturo.


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Io fra i due, a parità di prezzo, mi prendo Dybala. Perché è solo il prezzo che, ad oggi, mi lascia perplesso, soprattutto inserito in questo calciomercato dove quei 40 milioni potevano andare verso Madrid o Parigi anziché verso Palermo.
> Berardi ha una buona tecnica e vede la porta, ma è discontinuo ed è una testa calda; inoltre non individuo in lui quel tocco di palla e quei colpi che invece Dybala sembra possedere.
> Dybala in prospettiva è un fuoriclasse, Berardi un bel giocatore che però deve autodisciplinarsi, è più immaturo.



Tocco di palla? Stop? 

Mandate avanti a 5 e 37 e guardate che razza di stop fa Dybala. Ricordo che quando lo vidi in diretta sgranai gli occhi. In questo stop c'è tutta la differenza tra Dyabala e Berardi. C'è il segno, il marchio del futuro fuoriclasse, il motivo per il quale è stato pagato 32mln. Cose che uno come Berardi non riuscirà mai a fare in carriera, almeno secondo me. Io stravedo per Dybala


----------



## juventino (4 Settembre 2015)

Partiamo dal presupposto che parliamo di due giocatori diversi, ma un giorno mi dovrete spiegare cosa ci avete visto di così eccezionale in Paulo Dybala. Per quanto visto fin qui, questo confronto non ha sfida: Domenico ha dimostrato molto molto di più, andando in doppia cifra già alla prima stagione in Serie A (la seconda in assoluto da professionista), confermandosi anche l'anno dopo e cominciando la stagione con una grande prova col Napoli. In tutto ciò ha già segnato svariati gol decisivi e si è preso più volte il Sassuolo sulle spalle. Certo, qualche volta è andato di matto, ma non mi sembra una situazione grave come quelle di un Cassano o un Balotelli.
Dybala è stato etichettato come "fenomeno", "futuro crack" eccetera dopo aver fatto UNA stagione appena sopra la media, dopo aver floppato per due anni di fila (è anche stato l'acquisto più costoso della storia del Palermo, non dimentichiamolo). Rispetto all'italiano ha sicuramente un miglior tocco di palla e una migliore visione di gioco. Stop. Per il resto Berardi lo sovrsta in tutto (corsa, dribbling, carattere, fiuto del gol).

PS: chiarisco che non reputo un futuro top player nemmeno Berardi.


----------



## Mou (4 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che parliamo di due giocatori diversi, ma un giorno mi dovrete spiegare cosa ci avete visto di così eccezionale in Paulo Dybala. Per quanto visto fin qui, questo confronto non ha sfida: Domenico ha dimostrato molto molto di più, andando in doppia cifra già alla prima stagione in Serie A (la seconda in assoluto da professionista), confermandosi anche l'anno dopo e cominciando la stagione con una grande prova col Napoli. In tutto ciò ha già segnato svariati gol decisivi e si è preso più volte il Sassuolo sulle spalle. Certo, qualche volta è andato di matto, ma non mi sembra una situazione grave come quelle di un Cassano o un Balotelli.
> Dybala è stato etichettato come "fenomeno", "futuro crack" eccetera dopo aver fatto UNA stagione appena sopra la media, dopo aver floppato per due anni di fila (è anche stato l'acquisto più costoso della storia del Palermo, non dimentichiamolo). Rispetto all'italiano ha sicuramente un miglior tocco di palla e una migliore visione di gioco. Stop. Per il resto Berardi lo sovrsta in tutto (corsa, dribbling, carattere, fiuto del gol).
> 
> PS: chiarisco che non reputo un futuro top player nemmeno Berardi.



Tirerò fuori questo tuo commento quando Dybala la alzerà a Milano.


----------



## juventino (4 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Tirerò fuori questo tuo commento quando Dybala la alzerà a Milano.



Dovesse succedere sarò felicissimo di essere perculato da tutto il forum


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2015)

Per ora vedo meglio Dybala, Berardi ha un buon scatto e un buon tiro ma mi pare che sappia giocare meno a calcio rispetto a Dybala. Però, però...è vero che in Berardi vedo più margini, se trovasse un buon maestro (Di Francesco lo è ma c'è bisogno di qualcuno che gli faccia fare il saltino).


----------



## Atletico Maniero (4 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dovesse succedere sarò felicissimo di essere perculato da tutto il forum


Sappi che se dovesse succedere, io non potrò percularti. Sarò in ospedale a riprendermi dall'infarto


----------



## Renegade (4 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che parliamo di due giocatori diversi, ma un giorno mi dovrete spiegare cosa ci avete visto di così eccezionale in Paulo Dybala. Per quanto visto fin qui, questo confronto non ha sfida: Domenico ha dimostrato molto molto di più, andando in doppia cifra già alla prima stagione in Serie A (la seconda in assoluto da professionista), confermandosi anche l'anno dopo e cominciando la stagione con una grande prova col Napoli. In tutto ciò ha già segnato svariati gol decisivi e si è preso più volte il Sassuolo sulle spalle. Certo, qualche volta è andato di matto, ma non mi sembra una situazione grave come quelle di un Cassano o un Balotelli.
> Dybala è stato etichettato come "fenomeno", "futuro crack" eccetera dopo aver fatto UNA stagione appena sopra la media, dopo aver floppato per due anni di fila (è anche stato l'acquisto più costoso della storia del Palermo, non dimentichiamolo). Rispetto all'italiano ha sicuramente un miglior tocco di palla e una migliore visione di gioco. Stop. Per il resto Berardi lo sovrsta in tutto (corsa, dribbling, carattere, fiuto del gol).
> 
> PS: chiarisco che non reputo un futuro top player nemmeno Berardi.



Ecco, è esattamente il mio pensiero. Io mi riportavo a casa Berardi e con i suoi 32M andavo a prendere Draxler


----------



## vota DC (4 Settembre 2015)

In effetti è meglio Berardi tra i due, però i soldi sprecati sono soprattutto con Zenigata a mio avviso....hanno scommesso sul giovane sbagliato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Sappi che se dovesse succedere, io non potrò percularti. Sarò in ospedale a riprendermi dall'infarto


Dall'ultimo infarto, invece, ti sei ripreso?


----------



## Renegade (4 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dall'ultimo infarto, invece, ti sei ripreso?



Il rigore su Pogba era netto. Probabilmente sarebbe andata diversamente. Non sono ironico.


----------



## Renegade (4 Settembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In effetti è meglio Berardi tra i due, però i soldi sprecati sono soprattutto con Zenigata a mio avviso....hanno scommesso sul giovane sbagliato.



Esatto. Tra Zaza e Dybala usciva uno tra Oscar, Isco, Gotze ecc.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (4 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esatto. Tra Zaza e Dybala usciva uno tra Oscar, Isco, Gotze ecc.



Purtroppo non ci usciva nessuno,perché questi giocatori sono incedibili. Lo hanno detto sia Marotta che Allegri che ci hanno provato per diversi giocatori ma le società di appartenenza non li cedevano.

A dir la verità Gotze il Bayern ce lo avrebbe dato ma è stato lui a non voler venire


----------



## Atletico Maniero (4 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dall'ultimo infarto, invece, ti sei ripreso?


Stai parlando dello scudetto, della coppa italia o della supercoppa italiana? Abbiamo vinto troppo per ricordarmi tutti gli infarti presi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il rigore su Pogba era netto. Probabilmente sarebbe andata diversamente. Non sono ironico.


Anche per il Barsà c'era un rigore, mani di Evra se non erro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Stai parlando dello scudetto, della coppa italia o della supercoppa italiana? Abbiamo vinto troppo per ricordarmi tutti gli infarti presi.


Mi riferivo a tutti e tre, al vostro triplete insomma


----------



## juve_inworld (4 Settembre 2015)

Personalmente preferisco Dybala, mi sembra abbia più carattere ed è più pronto per una grande squadra, ma comunque Berardi non vale così tanto, perchè è già della Juve, se arriva qualcuno che lo vuole comprare, vedrete quanti soldi offriranno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2015)

Preferisco Berardi. Domenico mi da l'impressione di poter diventare un campione nel prossimo futuro, un'ala inarrestabile alla Robben con dribbling, velocità e grande tiro, deve crescere ancora e trovare sempre più continuità ma è già da due anni su buonissimi livelli.
Dybala non è da meno di Berardi per tecnica, anche lui molto rapido e brevilineo anche se preferisce agire per vie centrali, lui è il classico attaccante argentino alla Aguero, Tevez, credo anche lui abbia grandi possibilità di diventare un campione però ha imbroccato soltanto 6 mesi l'anno passato e quindi ha da dimostrare ancora più dell'italiano.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Settembre 2015)

berardi ha un buon tiro ma tecnicamente è davvero un pippone...


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2015)

Per adesso i 32+8 milioni di Dybala non sono giustificati. È una valutazione per quello che potrà fare. Vediamo.
Confronto difficile visto che l anno scorso uno ha giocato per 6 mesi, l'altro ha giocato solo contro di noi  per adesso direi Dybala, perché PENSO potrà fare meglio ed essere un buon giocatore


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Preferisco Berardi. Domenico mi da l'impressione di poter diventare un campione nel prossimo futuro, *un'ala inarrestabile alla Robben con dribbling, velocità e grande tiro*, deve crescere ancora e trovare sempre più continuità ma è già da due anni su buonissimi livelli.
> Dybala non è da meno di Berardi per tecnica, anche lui molto rapido e brevilineo anche se preferisce agire per vie centrali, lui è il classico attaccante argentino alla Aguero, Tevez, credo anche lui abbia grandi possibilità di diventare un campione però ha imbroccato soltanto 6 mesi l'anno passato e quindi ha da dimostrare ancora più dell'italiano.



Stai scherzando vero? Berardi per caratteristiche non diventerà mai un'ala alla Robben. Non ha tecnica a sufficienza per essere quel tipo di calciatore.


----------



## Renegade (5 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Preferisco Berardi. Domenico mi da l'impressione di poter diventare un campione nel prossimo futuro, un'ala inarrestabile alla Robben con dribbling, velocità e grande tiro, deve crescere ancora e trovare sempre più continuità ma è già da due anni su buonissimi livelli.
> Dybala non è da meno di Berardi per tecnica, anche lui molto rapido e brevilineo anche se preferisce agire per vie centrali, lui è il classico attaccante argentino alla Aguero, Tevez, credo anche lui abbia grandi possibilità di diventare un campione però ha imbroccato soltanto 6 mesi l'anno passato e quindi ha da dimostrare ancora più dell'italiano.



Esattamente quello che intendevo.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per adesso i 32+8 milioni di Dybala non sono giustificati. È una valutazione per quello che potrà fare. Vediamo.
> Confronto difficile visto che l anno scorso uno ha giocato per 6 mesi, l'altro ha giocato solo contro di noi  per adesso direi Dybala, perché PENSO potrà fare meglio ed essere un buon giocatore



Mah, ti assicuro che quella dei 6 mesi è una leggenda.
Dybala lo presi al fanta e poi ho continuato a seguirlo perché mi piaceva, insomma il suo rendimento l'ho seguito. Ha giocato sicuramente una prima metà di stagione ad alto livello, e l'altra metà non allo stesso livello. Ma da qui a dire che non l'ha giocata...
l'ultimo mese ha tirato i remi in barca, ma ormai nella sua mente era già un giocatore della Juve.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mah, ti assicuro che quella dei 6 mesi è una leggenda.
> Dybala lo presi al fanta e poi ho continuato a seguirlo perché mi piaceva, insomma il suo rendimento l'ho seguito. Ha giocato sicuramente una prima metà di stagione ad alto livello, e l'altra metà non allo stesso livello. Ma da qui a dire che non l'ha giocata...
> l'ultimo mese ha tirato i remi in barca, ma ormai nella sua mente era già un giocatore della Juve.



Ha fatto 6 mesi da giocatore da 40 milioni, poi ha avuto un calo, normale, ma l'ha avuto. Quello che mi chiedo,Dybala è il bel giocatore visto a Palermo o è un bluff? Berardi a me non piace in generale.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Settembre 2015)

per me dybala è un futuro pallone d oro...quando caleranno messi e cr7.
Tecnicamente è mostruoso.


----------



## davoreb (5 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> per me dybala è un futuro pallone d oro...quando caleranno messi e cr7.
> Tecnicamente è mostruoso.



Neymar, Gotze, Hazard, Rodríguez non sono d'accordo.

Per me è superiore dybala tra i due ma li vedo come buoni, ottimi giocatori non campioni a livello internazionale.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Settembre 2015)

neymar si potrebbe essere un futuro pallone d'oro..anzi quasi certo..
ma fra dybala gotze e hazard dico sempre dybala nel futuro perchè nella maggior parte dei casi vince sempre chi segna di più e dybala per me un piccolo bomberino.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando vero? Berardi per caratteristiche non diventerà mai un'ala alla Robben. Non ha tecnica a sufficienza per essere quel tipo di calciatore.



quoto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando vero? Berardi per caratteristiche non diventerà mai un'ala alla Robben. Non ha tecnica a sufficienza per essere quel tipo di calciatore.


Magari no, non diventerà devastante come Robben ma ha le caratteristiche per giocare in quel modo.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Settembre 2015)

Sono pazzo per Berardi, uno dei miei talenti preferiti in assoluto.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (6 Settembre 2015)

Berardi ho paura che fara una carriera tipo Cassano...

Dybala ha piu talento e la testa per diventare veramente un grande giocatore.


----------



## Torros (20 Settembre 2015)

Berardi non centra molto con Robben, è un giocatore molto simile a Thomas Muller.
Non ha grandissime qualità tecnica e atletiche, ma ha grande senso del gol e intelligenza calcistica.
Thomas Muller è un tipo di giocatore che quando la sua squadra domina l'avversario, fa la differenza, quando la sua squadra viene dominata o la situazione è equilibrata, è praticamente invisibile sul campo causa mancanza di doti individuali. In Berardi vedo lo stesso tipo di giocatore.
Dybala lo vedo simile ad Aguero, potrebbe fare la differenza in qualsiasi occasione, perché individualmente è un giocatore migliore.


----------

